# The opposite of postpone? [prepone?]



## hly2004

Hi, everyone:

Could you tell me the opposte word or phrase of "postpone"?
For example:

The meeting is postponed.

Best wishes.


----------



## panjandrum

It depends what kind of opposite you want.
The meeting is going ahead as planned.
The meeting has been reinstated.


----------



## hly2004

Hello, Panjandrum:
Sorry, I didn't make it clear ;-)

For example: The meeting is expected to be held next month. the decision comes that the meeting will be held next week.

Best wishes.


----------



## Nunty

I would say, "the meeting was *moved up*" or *"put forward"*, but I have sudden doubts about how colloquial that is.


----------



## panjandrum

I think that would be "The meeting has been brought forward ..."


----------



## hly2004

Thank you both! I think "bring forward" is the phrase.


----------



## bizco

brought forward is the correct term


----------



## Dr.Appalayya

How about 'advanced' or 'preponed'


----------



## o4a22000

It depends also on the english speaking county. In the United States _brought forward_ and _preponed_ are very unusual. _Advanced_ is ok, but _pushed forward_ _to_ or _pushed up_ _to _are better.


----------



## TrentinaNE

As an AE speaker, I tend to use and hear "moved up" or "pulled forward" or simply "rescheduled."

Elisabetta


----------



## IZZIE

Does anyone have an idea what is the opposite of postponed for a meeting (= put earlier in time... but in one word)? I'm pulling my hair off!
Many thanks


----------



## bibliolept

I think the most idiomatic would be to say that something was "moved ahead" or "scheduled at an earlier time/date." In other words, I can't think of an antonym, except for maybe "advanced."


----------



## nichec

IZZIE said:


> Does anyone have an idea what is the opposite of postponed for a meeting (= put earlier in time... but in one word)? I'm pulling my hair off!
> Many thanks


 
Aha! According to *dictionary.com*, there seems to be a word called *"prepone"*   (go check it out if you don't believe me )


----------



## panjandrum

Ah, the amazing power of the WordReference dictionary 
Today's question has been added to the end of last December's thread on the same topic.

The OED notes _prepone _as "most frequent in Indian English."


----------



## bibliolept

Interesting nichec, but I don't think I'm going to be using that word until it's far more popular, with all due respect to Mr. Webster. Nor would I recommend its use to others, unless they wish to sound pompous or pedantic. (I do sound pedantic often, but not when I can avoid it; I was aware of this word's existence, but I'm surprised it's made its way into a dictionary.)

It seems to me that most of the "prepone" mentions in Google refer to an argument as to whether the word should be or is used.


----------



## cuchuflete

Shall we prepone the next repetition of this question, or accelerate its schedule?


----------



## nichec

cuchuflete said:


> Shall we prepone the next repetition of this question, or accelerate its schedule?


 
 

As you wish, sir 

I wouldn't use it either, but it makes perfect sense to have a *pre*pone when you have a *post*pone. (I wonder why this word is not popular......)


----------



## panjandrum

*1987* _Summary of World Broadcasts Pt. 3: Far East_ (B.B.C.) 14 Oct. FE/8698/B/1 The winter session of Indian parliament, which is normally convened in the third week of November, has been preponed..to early next month.  *
1997* _Independent_ 26 July I. 15/3 On my recent visit to Delhi, I was handed a note by my client's driver who met me... The note stated that my meeting with my client had been preponed.  *
2001* _Times of India_ (Nexis) 22 Feb.,  [The] transport minister..decided to ask schools to prepone their examinations and start summer vacations in April in view of a transport crisis.

From the OED


----------



## Shiggity

"Prepone" is not even a word to people other than those in parts of the Indian subcontinent. If your audience is there, use it; if not, people will think you strange.


----------



## panjandrum

Shiggity said:


> "Prepone" is not even a word to people other than those in parts of the Indian subcontinent. ...


The fact that you are unfamiliar with a word is no excuse for making such a sweeping generalisation





> If your audience is there, use it; if not, people will think you strange.


However, I agree with the general intent of your conclusion   There is little point in using prepone in a context where, although it would almost certainly be understood, its use would attract attention to itself rather than your message.


----------



## Shiggity

panjandrum said:


> The fact that you are unfamiliar with a word is no excuse for making such a sweeping generalisation


 
It seems unfair of you to assume that I made this statement just because I am "unfamiliar" with the word.  Note that it isn't even listed on webster.com, even in the unabridged version, and my sentiment is supported by Wikipedia, and MSN Encarta's dictionary mentions its origins in "South Asia," beginning in the "Late 20th Century."

I have boatloads of evidence; the fact that _you_ make premature assumptions is no excuse for critiquing others for making statements.


----------



## panjandrum

From the examples listed in the OED, prepone with this meaning appeared first in British English in the mid-twentieth century.  It is now most often used in Indian English. Its meaning is immediately obvious in context.

In this thread, we have Dr Appalaya, from India, suggesting preponed naturally; we have o4a22000, from Ohio, categorising it with _brought forward_ as "very unusual", not unknown; and we have usage examples from the BBC and The Independent.  In that context, to suggest that prepone is "not even a word to people other than those in parts of the Indian subcontinent" seems a bit extreme. 

It would be unreasonable of me to ask Shiggity to prove a negative, so I won't.  I was responding, perhaps unkindly, to the statement that "prepone is not even a word".


----------



## cuchuflete

Webster's New Millennium Dict., formerly known as the Random House Unabridged (AE), does not consider the word unknown, rare, slang, or anything but normal:



> Webster's New Millennium™ Dictionary of English -  *Main Entry:*  prepone*Part of Speech:* _v_*Definition:*  to place in front of, to schedule for an earlier time; cf.  postpone


For the curious, here are lots of comments for, and a fair number against, the use of _prepone._

Look here.


More grist for the mill—

1) about 94,000 Google listings.

2) yourDictionary.com:


> * Word Of the Day*
> 
> *Today's Word:*
> *Prepone* _(verb)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pronunciation:* [pree-'pon ]
> *Definition:* To advance a date or appointment.
> *Usage:* Usage of this term seems to be rising in the medical profession, especially in Canada, and it has been in wide usage in India for 50 years.


3) Merriam-Webster Online has an entry for it in its Open Dictionary section.  This is not the main dictionary, but a place where people suggest words and definitions, such as _bling_, for inclusion in the primary works. 

4) "_*Prepone* is found in The New Oxford Dictionary of English, 1998. It is  _
_>listed as being _
_>Indian (from India) and is defined as: to bring forward to an earlier date  _
_>or time. _
_>Example given: The publication date has been preponed from July to June. _
>"  source


From all of the above, I take this word to be relatively new to AE and CanE, much like the plethora of computing jargon that finds its way into standard usage these days.


----------



## Shiggity

As far as the validity of "prepone" itself, it's a back-formation of "postpone," with the appended "pre-" ("pone" is itself not a word).  Generally, if you know a word starting with "post," you can't drop the "post" and stick "pre" on there unless you can drop the "post" and use it by itself.  "Post" is not a separable prefix from "pone," and in my opinion, "prepone" shouldn't be used anywhere since it's not logical.

Where my statement may have been a little severe, it is true that if you used that word other than in India, you'll sound illiterate more often than not.  Saying something "isn't a word" is subjective, but in my opinion, "prepone" being absent from _any_ reputable, recent dictionary (like webster.com) means that not enough people have taken the neologistic plunge to merit its undisputed incorporation.


----------



## bibliolept

Shiggity said:


> As far as the validity of "prepone" itself, it's a back-formation of "postpone," with the appended "pre-" ("pone" is itself not a word).  Generally, if you know a word starting with "post," you can't drop the "post" and stick "pre" on there unless you can drop the "post" and use it by itself.  "Post" is not a separable prefix from "pone," and in my opinion, "prepone" shouldn't be used anywhere since it's not logical.
> 
> Where my statement may have been a little severe, it is true that if you used that word other than in India, you'll sound illiterate more often than not.  Saying something "isn't a word" is subjective, but in my opinion, "prepone" being absent from _any_ reputable, recent dictionary (like webster.com) means that not enough people have taken the neologistic plunge to merit its undisputed incorporation.



The etymology of postpone, from M-W:



> Latin _postponere_ to place after, postpone, from _post-_ + _ponere_ to place


While there is no word "pone" in the English language, this does not mean that "-pone" is meaningless, valueless, or otherwise unusable in another idiom, new or old. And, as I posted earlier, Webster's does feature the word "propone." Look at dictionary.com, as nichec suggested.


----------



## The Slippery Slide

'Brought forward' is the only suggested option that sounds remotely plausible to my ears.

Surely 'prepone', if it is/were a word, would mean rescheduling an event for the past? As in "Tomorrow's game has been preponed until last week. It will take place last Saturday."

Haha, please don't counter that suggestion seriously. I'm just having fun surfing on the inconsistent logic of the English tongue . . .


----------



## Shiggity

bibliolept said:


> The etymology of postpone, from M-W:
> Latin _postponere_ to place after, postpone, from _post-_ + _ponere_ to place
> While there is no word "pone" in the English language, this does not mean that "-pone" is meaningless, valueless, or otherwise unusable in another idiom, new or old. And, as I posted earlier, Webster's does feature the word "propone." Look at dictionary.com, as nichec suggested.


 
Yes thanks, that etymology is pretty obvious just by looking at the word, but I knew someone would bring that up.  "Propone" has similar origins - from "ponere," but is a different word, not an antonym of postpone.  Nor did I say that "-pone" was meaningless, valueless, or otherwise unusable, but that the fact that "pone" isn't a word suggests that "prepone" is a neologism stemming from a back-formation of "postpone," which it is.  And while people are _able_ to use "prepone," that doesn't mean they should.  (Even now they have admitted "nucular" into some dictionaries.)


----------



## tinlizzy

The Slippery Slide said:


> I'm just having fun surfing on the inconsistent logic of the English tongue . . .


 
Well then you will have fun all morning with this poem on the logic of the English language.


----------



## JamesM

Shiggity said:


> Where my statement may have been a little severe, it is true that if you used that word other than in India, you'll sound illiterate more often than not.


 
If a listener assumes the speaker is illiterate simply because the speaker uses an umfamiliar word, that says more about the listener than the speaker.

"Prepone" seems a little awkward to me, but understandable, and far more logical than "prequel", which is now in common use.  This is the first time I've heard it, however.  If I used it at work to describe what I had done to a meeting time, I'm sure I'd have to explain myself.


----------



## bibliolept

I think we've reached a consensus, however:
1) The word is in some dictionaries and, regardless of its provenance, we can state that it does exist.
2) It does not sound idiomatic except perhaps in India. Therefore, it's probably preferable if you use one of the alternatives suggested above; else, as JamesM, you may have to explain yourself. Or you may end up sounding awkward or pedantic.


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:


> ... and *MSN Encarta's dictionary* mentions its origins in "South Asia," beginning in the "Late 20th Century."





Shiggity said:


> Where my statement may have been a little severe, it is true that if you used that word other than in India, you'll sound illiterate more often than not.  Saying something "isn't a word" is subjective, but *in my opinion, "prepone" being absent from any reputable, recent dictionary *(like webster.com) means that not enough people have taken the neologistic plunge to merit its undisputed incorporation.



I might share your low opinion of the MSN dictionary (which you cite to support a position you hold!), but, as stated in earlier posts, the word is in the OED and the latest, very recent, edition of the Random House Unabridged.  If you wish to  suggest that these works, among the dictionaries that list the word (others have been cited in this thread) are less than _reputable_, then we have a serious difference of opinion about what is a _reputable_ dictionary. 

Do you wish to suggest that Oxford's multi-volume work is not reputable? Is there a better BE lexicographical source in the world?

Can you give the names of AE dictionaries you find more _reputable_ than the Random House Unabridged?

Crikey, Danger Mouse!


----------



## ladybugEnglishFan

So is it ok to say "The meeting was rescheduled to (do we use the preposition "to"?) Friday from Saturday." ?And can I say "The meeting was advanced from Saturday to (?) Friday?


----------



## TrentinaNE

ladybugEnglishFan said:


> So is it ok to say "The meeting was rescheduled to (do we use the preposition "to"?) Friday from Saturday." ?
> 
> Yes, but it is more common to hear "from Saturday to Friday".
> 
> And can I say "The meeting was advanced from Saturday to (?) Friday?
> 
> Not sure I've heard it stated that way, but I've heard "pulled forward from... to..."


----------



## IZZIE

The meeting has been *pulled ahead*.


----------



## Andygc

IZZIE said:


> The meeting has been *pulled ahead*.


Not in English - well, certainly not in BE.


----------



## RM1(SS)

IZZIE said:


> The meeting has been *pulled ahead*.





Andygc said:


> Not in English - well, certainly not in BE.



I've never heard it in AE, either.


----------



## insouciantguru

Hi guys. My first post on this forum. 

There is a genuine void in the language- at least in the dominant BE, AE and Aus E branches- of a precise antonym to ‘postpone’. It is noteworthy that the* ‘pone’* part of the word ‘postpone’ has its provenance in the latin word *‘ponere’* which means:_’to put’_ or ‘_to place’_. Thus "prepone" as the logical opposite of postpone, as its antonym so to speak, makes perfect sense. It drives home the meaning unequivocally.

“Prepone” has already entered the Oxford dictionary. It is used daily and widely in the Indian subcontinent. It has also spread to Singapore and other Asian countries through Business English. Hopefully, it’s only a matter of time before the word catches on in the rest of the Anglosphere. 

Example: The English Literature examination date has been preponed from April 2nd to March 30th.


----------



## Andygc

insouciantguru,

Did you read post #14?


----------



## insouciantguru

Andygc said:


> insouciantguru,
> 
> Did you read post #14?



I did now. Sorry for the repetition.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

So, if someone says:
- I really hope to see you next meeting, on Fourth of July.

And you answer:
- Didn't they tell you? It was moved up!

Will it be understood it as "preponed" ?
Will it be understood as if the date of the meeting was changed ?


----------



## Andygc

I think that, if you read the whole thread, the answer is that most people who speak BE or AE will not understand you, but many people speaking English in India or south-eastern Asia will.


----------



## insouciantguru

Andygc said:


> I think that, if you read the whole thread, the answer is that most people who speak BE or AE will not understand you, but many people speaking English in India or south-eastern Asia will.



Why will they not understand the word (for it is self-explanatory)? If they don't "like" the sound of it that's hardly a valid criticism, in my opinion.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Excuse me, but I was talking about the expression "to move up", and I used "prepone" as an example.


----------



## insouciantguru

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Excuse me, but I was talking about the expression "to move up", and I used "prepone" as an example.



Yes. What's your point? Expressions like "move up" and "bring forward" already exist.


----------



## Andygc

insouciantguru said:


> Why will they not understand the word  (for it is self-explanatory)? If they don't "like" the sound of it  that's hardly a valid criticism, in my opinion.


I haven't suggested that I don't like the sound of it, even if others have. My comment is not a criticism, it's a statement of what I believe to be fact. Very few people will think about the etymology of _postpone _if they hear somebody say _prepone_. They will just recognise it as a word they have not come across previously and they will not understand it. 

As it happens I don't think it serves any useful purpose as we already have well-established ways of saying that something has been brought forward, but if speakers of other forms of English (such as Indian English) want to use it then I could not possibly have any objection to their doing so. Languages evolve, and English has certainly evolved into several distinctly different threads with differing grammar and vocabularies.


----------



## Andygc

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Excuse me, but I was talking about the expression "to move up", and I used "prepone" as an example.


Please do not edit your post after it has been answered. Anybody seeing this part of the thread will be completely mystified by the responses to your question.

_*Note:* Original version of post 40 has now been reinstated -- Copyright_


----------



## icecreamsoldier

_<<Quote of deleted post removed -- but the answer below is still relevant to the discussion>>_

I remember hearing  "prepone" for the first time and having a chuckle to myself, as I  thought it was a clever but mistaken backformation made by a language  learner.  The intended meaning, however, was immediately apparent,  especially as it is never used in the absence of context.  Since then I  have become accustomed to hearing it, keeping in mind that I have close  associations with the Indian community.  I wouldn't use it myself,  simply because I prefer "bring forward", but I understand and accept  "prepone" as used by others.

As to whether it can be used without  a date, I think this is highly inadvisable.  A meeting or event can be  postponed indefinitely, as the parties involved will simply await  further notification.  When bringing the date forward, or  "preponing" it, the parties involved need to know the new date  or time right away, or else they will worry that they have already  missed it.  I think therefore that no matter what expression is used, a  date or time must be stated.


----------



## insouciantguru

icecreamsoldier said:


> _<<Quote of deleted post removed -- but the answer below is still relevant to the discussion>>_
> 
> As to whether it can be used without  a date, I think this is highly inadvisable.  A meeting or event can be  postponed indefinitely, as the parties involved will simply await  further notification..



The same principle works for preponing an event until further details are provided or made available. I don't see why this is any more inadvisable than postponing an event without stating a definite date. It would be clear from both sentences that the information provided at that point is tentative and that it would be made concrete shortly thereafter.

For example: Say an event is supposed to be held every year on December 15th. If one receives a note in March informing them that "the event has been preponed", it is implied that the information is at this point incomplete and a definite date will be provided subsequently, just as it would in the case of a meeting that is postponed indefinitely. In both cases the parties are made to await further clarification.


----------



## Copyright

If someone tells me an event has been postponed and doesn't provide a date, I immediately forget about it, figuring they will get back to me with a date sometime.

If someone tells me an event has been moved up, I expect a date -- and it would strike me as odd that they wouldn't know the new date and share it. Why this is, I couldn't say. Although if a date weren't known, I would expect it to be announced in some fashion: "We will be moving the date of the cat show forward, and will let you know when it is finalized" (or something to that effect).

I think postponing contains a sense that it may never happen; whereas, moving a date forward doesn't have that possibility within it -- it definitely means it will be happening.


----------



## insouciantguru

Copyright said:


> .
> 
> I think postponing contains a sense that it may never happen; whereas, moving a date forward doesn't have that possibility within it -- it definitely means it will be happening.



I don't quite agree. Postponed to me means it will happen but at a later date. If the intent is to convey that it may never happen I would like to be told it has been postponed indefinitely.  

As I stated in my example above, not stating a date lends ambiguity in both scenarios. It is no less ambiguous in the case of postpone than it is with prepone. I think it's more a case of getting used to the word.


----------



## Copyright

You can have a different opinion, but you can't disagree that that's how I feel about it.


----------



## insouciantguru

> You can have a different opinion, but you can't disagree that that's how I feel about it.



I disagree with your view that postpone of itself contains a sense that it may never happen. In fact I think postpone means it will definitely happen, it does not imply a sense of "postponed indefinitely".

I understand that unlike postponing an event preponing is constrained by the boundaries of time, but I fail to see why the need for a definite date is more pressing here than it is with postpone. When one says something is postponed it is just as important to clarify "when" this will happen so as to avoid the sense that the date is "as open-ended as the future ahead".

In sum, the idea of "it is postponed but we don't know when" is no clearer than "it is preponed but we don't know when" in the absence of a date.

_Edited to add: _As I stated in one of my prior posts that was deleted, I also think 'prepone', as an idea, is more 'understandable' if not yet altogether understood, than expressions like "move up" or "bring forward" that, for some, may carry an ambiguity as to whether the date is moving backward or forward in time.


----------



## panjandrum

Prepone is not generally used at any level in my version of English.

Having said that, a meeting that has been postponed may or may not happen in future.  It may have been postponed to a specific date, or it may have been postponed with the intention of arranging a date in the future.
A meeting that has been brought forward - or preponed - will surely have a specific date.  I can't imagine a situation in which a meeting could be brought forward without there being a specific date.
It would, of course, be possible to say that the meeting is going to be brought forward (preponed), expressing the intention rather than the fact.

The question of understandability relates entirely to context.  For those of us unfamiliar with "prepone", the word conveys no meaning.  We have an established terminology for the occurrence.
So just as insouciantguru is absolutely clear about _prepone_, but uncertain about _move up_ or _bring forward_, so are those who routinely use _bring forward_ absolutely clear about its meaning, and likely to be confused by _prepone_ or _move up_.


----------



## insouciantguru

panjandrum said:


> Prepone is not generally used at any level in my version of English.
> A meeting that has been brought forward - or preponed - will surely have a specific date.  I can't imagine a situation in which a meeting could be brought forward without there being a specific date.
> It would, of course, be possible to say that the meeting is going to be brought forward (preponed), expressing the intention rather than the fact.



It does happen in India <<chatspeak deleted>>.  You could get a notice preponing a meeting date and only later get notice of the exact new "earlier date". 

I am not uncertain about _move up_ and _bring forward_ but I do think prepone is a much less ambiguous, and a more logical, precise and accurate word for conveying the idea. It is a one word antonym rather than paired-up terminology. I think it would make more "sense" to all second language speakers.


----------



## insouciantguru

As an aside: Am I the only one who thinks that just because the word _postpone_ offers the possibility that it may not happen does not mean it implies so? Shouldn't the word postpone imply a long-stop date and not, what in effect, is a cancellation?


----------



## JulianStuart

Something that has occurred to cause a postponement may (or may not) end up resulting in cancellation.  If a revised date is provided with the message of the postponement, it is clear that the event is still planned and expected to occur.  When no revised date is provided, the possibility that the event will be cancelled remains open, whether implied or not.  I would, if I heard "preponed" without a revised date, also leave open the possibility that event may simply be abandoned.

As an aside, the term "long-stop date" is one I had to look up (it's a UK/BrE and possibly other non-AmE term)  - in the US apparently, the term is "drop dead date". Another good example of "differences in established terminology" as panj noted above, where it is advisable to use the term your listener will be familiar with.


----------



## Shiggity

insouciantguru said:


> “Prepone” has already entered the Oxford dictionary. It is used daily and widely in the Indian subcontinent. It has also spread to Singapore and other Asian countries through Business English. Hopefully, it’s only a matter of time before the word catches on in the rest of the Anglosphere.



So it's been several years since 2007, and I wouldn't have commented on this except that the most recent comments are relatively recent.  

I came back to the WordReference forum to try to improve my Spanish and recalled this thread and the argument of whether "prepone" is a word.  I've grown up a bit since I last commented on this, but my take, in essence is this:

- Whether a word is a "real" word is pretty subjective.
- I indeed can't speak for every place on Earth where English is spoken, but no one I've asked about this in America is familiar with "prepone."  Based on the aforementioned research, it's pretty unfamiliar to people outside of India and possibly (non-Indian) Asia.
- Is the word logical?  Yes.  The opposite of postpone could logically be prepone.  The opposite of exceed could logically be deceed.  That said, I have a great fondness for English style and it is my native tongue, and I don't like you foreigners messing with it.    That's mostly tongue-in-cheek, of course, but if "prepone" caught on in the rest of the "Anglosphere" I think people like me would think it irritating because though logical, it isn't necessary (prefer "to move X forward" over "prepone X") and it wasn't a word that gained popularity in 'Murica.  (Or inherited from England from pre-colonial times.)  We only speak one language over here, so we are very overprotective of what we incorporate into it.  

My two cents.


----------



## nodnol

Postponed, the emphasis is often of 'not going ahead as planned', so it is often uncertain as to whether it will be reorganised. 

There may have been a problem that causes the event to not go ahead at the original date, and at the time when it is announced that the event has been postponed, it may be unclear that they will be able to ever overcome this problem and go ahead with the event. 

For this reason, I would generally avoid using the word postponed, and prefer to say, the meeting/the radio programme/ the match has been rescheduled for next week.  It is like the famously mis-quoted: Houston, we have *had *a problem (*not* Houston, we have a problem); _I personally would suggest that _rescheduled _might often _sound more in-control and professional than postponed.

as for preponed:

By way of introduction, I'll say that I think a forum like this is great for sharing opinions, but I think it is slightly vain to imagine that one way or another, you can 'prove' something on a forum like this, and that afterwards the whole world will have to agree with what has been 'proved' here. Try telling me not to trust my judgement and I'll not really be  interested. Try going to study at a British university, and try telling  your native-English speaking professors that they need to visit some  website that you have seen in order to learn how to use English; my guess is  that they will probably not be interested. -- And I don't wish to suggest that this is becuase one variety of English is always superior to another, just that depending on context, one may be greatly preferred. For example, some English person may wish to learn the variety of English that is used by not-elite Indians, if she wishes to start a business in India with Indian colleagues, or if she wishes to do research in India which involves interviewing many ordinary Indians.

Shakespeare invented many words which have become part of everyday English, and a lot of them were less logical than preponed. I am not againt new words entering te language. However, preponed sounds as if it was invented or popularised by people -- Indian or otherwise, it doesn't matter at all -- who have a limited knowledge of English, and have never been exposed to works of English literature or to discussion with a range of educated English speakers. It therefore seems suitable only for regional use.

There are many perfectly logical words which are only used regionally, and within that region, they do not have a low status, they are not frowned upon. One such word is 'outwith': 'Our key trading partners, both in Europe and outwith Europe.' The thing is, if a BBC Radio 4 used 'outwith', I expect that listeners would only be puzzled, finding the word odd and archaic sounding (it is actually a commonly used Scotitsh word), whereas if they heared preponed, they would either laugh or they would cry at the fact that the respected radio station was abandonning good English.

'Do-able' would have provoked a similar response from many listeniers ten years ago, and still would for some today. Part of the snobbery about 'doable' is that it became popular amongst businessmen. So the fact that prepone is used by many business people hardly makes it likely to be accepted more widely amongst all English speakers.


-- For me, i think the only (Uk english) term is brought forward.


----------



## PaulQ

nodnol said:


> I think it is slightly vain to imagine that one way or another, you can 'prove' something on a forum like this,


Looking back over the posts, I think all that has been offered are opinions and information.


----------



## nodnol

Yes Paul Q, well said. I read the posts again and I'll agree with your point. By way of explanation, 'A forum like this' - I was partly thinking of one or two posts in this 50+ thread, but mainly thinking of discussions on other websites. So apologies, especially since what I said could easily be misunderstood. 

...To be explicit, it was post #42 I was thinking of. But I'd say, while I subscribe to the idea that there is one or several versions of 'correct' English, I don't think anyone needs to be ashamed that they are outside this definition. There are not some sort of 'language police' who are going to lock up folk for not speaking standard English; everyone has a right to get on with their lives, and to make use of the English language to help them go about their everyday business. (Aren't I generous, I'm sure the whole world was waiting for me to give them permission to get on with their own lives. A Miss World canditate couldn't have said it better.)


----------



## PaulQ

nodnol said:


> ...To be explicit, it was post #42 I was thinking of.


#42's claim that "not liking something is not a valid criticism" is not clear. In what respect is it not a valid criticism? I do not like many words and constructions and for me that is valid. I'm sure you are the same: we have valid opinions where 'valid' is interpreted broadly.





> But I'd say, while I subscribe to the idea that there is one or several versions of 'correct' English, I don't think anyone needs to be ashamed that they are outside this definition.


I must admit to some disappointment that you even consider that a person's normal language, as spoken by his people, should be a source of shame. I can find no support for this in the posts above, other than #42 where the poster seems to be missing the point.

This forum uses and promotes AE, BE and International English, although I remember threads on other varieties including Indian English and Scots English. Most of the people asking questions wish to be understood, not only amongst native speakers of AE, and BE but also amongst each other when using English as a lingua-franca.  





> There is not some sort of 'language police' who are going to lock up folk for not speaking standard English;


Various countries do have such institutions: the English speaking world is fortunately not one of them. To my mind, the best a lexicographer can do is record; he cannot influence the evolution of language.





> everyone has a right to get on with their lives, and to make use of the English language to help them go about their everyday business.


And that is what WRF attempts to do. To give readers that lingua-franca. 

Indian English does have currency where Indian culture has spread. It is usually not too far removed from AE and BE. However, compared with AE, and BE, this spread is small and advice and opinion are given here towards maximum common comprehensibility.

It is in this light that the use of "prepone" is not presently advised: this has no grounding in a poor regard for any other sort of English.

Here's a sentence for you in a form of English: _Dem dey go chop rais_*. This is perfectly valid, but unhelpful to most English speakers if they wish to know what has happened.


**Nigerian Pidgin English*: =They are going there to eat rice.

This seems to be straying from the topic. Perhaps a Mod might move it to The Culture Cafe" or a suitable forum.


----------



## nodnol

Re 'shame', I was largely thinking of my experiences with French speakers. The matter is probably different in each culture. I know very little on the subject, but maybe Australians and Americans are more open than some European cultures to adopting phrases from people who live or work among them, and as I've stated, my feeling is that British speakers would not embrace prepone.

Ps And i'll briefly continue my ideas about the status of languages: many former colonies have works of literature written in their own version of English, often in dialogue with the many centuries old English literary tradition. But can there ever be real poetry written in a language called 'International English?' (I can cite a thinker who says that there is no such language.)


----------



## Cyborg009

Can't we use  "anticipate" or "antecipate" as the opposite for "postpone"?
In Portuguese(brazilian), "antecipar" is the opposite for "postpone".


----------



## JulianStuart

Cyborg009 said:


> Can't we use  "anticipate" or "antecipate" as the opposite for "postpone"?
> In Portuguese(brazilian), "antecipar" is the opposite for "postpone".


Not in English.  I believe such apparent corresoondences are called “false friends”.


----------



## Cyborg009

JulianStuart said:


> Not in English.  I believe such apparent corresoondences are called “false friends”.


 
Ok, thank you.


----------



## dojibear

"A postpones B" means "A changes the schedule, so that B will happen later than originally planned."

The opposite is "A makes B happen at its planned time."

"A anticipates B" means "A knows that B is going to happen, before everyone else knows." That has nothing to do with changing the schedule of B, so can't be the "opposite of postpone".


----------



## PaulQ

Cyborg009 said:


> Can't we use "anticipate" or "antecipate" as the opposite for "postpone"?
> In Portuguese(brazilian), "antecipar" is the opposite for "postpone".


anticipate - WordReference.com Dictionary of English

However: your false friend "to anticipate" _*was *_used in English 500 years ago in the sense of (BrzPt) _"antecipar"_:

From Etymonline anticipate | Origin and meaning of anticipate by Online Etymology Dictionary


> 1530s, "to cause to happen sooner," a back-formation from anticipation, or else from Latin anticipatus, past participle of anticipare "take (care of) ahead of time," literally "taking into possession beforehand," from anti, an old form of ante "before" (from PIE root *ant- "front, forehead," with derivatives meaning "in front of, before") + capere "to take," from PIE root *kap- "to grasp."
> 
> Later "prevent or preclude by prior action" (c. 1600) and "be aware of (something) coming at a future time" (1640s). Used in the sense of "expect, look forward to" since 1749, but anticipate has an element of "prepare for, forestall" that, etymologically, should prevent its being used as a synonym for "expect".


----------



## Andygc

dojibear said:


> A postpones B" means "A changes the schedule, so that B will happen later than originally planned."
> 
> The opposite is "A makes B happen at its planned time."


No, that is not "opposite". The opposite of delaying a meeting is to bring the meeting forward in time, by which I mean to a time or date earlier than originally planned. That is the meaning of "prepone". The word has existed for a long time, but it is rare indeed outside India.


----------



## RM1(SS)

_Preponed_....  I think I'll stick with _moved to the left_.


----------



## pbweill

In my context I am going with "rescheduled for an earlier time". My English is American, and I hear "moved forward" or "brought forward" as acceptable, but I wouldn't use "pulled forward".


----------



## Packard

Dr.Appalayya said:


> How about 'advanced' or 'preponed'


Merriam-Webster says it is widely used in India.
Prepone
_
Used widely by India's English speakers, the word is largely unheard outside the subcontinent. _


----------



## Packard

TrentinaNE said:


> As an AE speaker, I tend to use and hear "moved up" or "pulled forward" or simply "rescheduled."
> 
> Elisabetta


"Rescheduled" would be my first choice, though it could be rescheduled to an earlier date too.  So I might say, "rescheduled; date and time to be advised."


----------



## Andygc

Packard said:


> Merriam-Webster says it is widely used in India.
> Prepone
> 
> _Used widely by India's English speakers, the word is largely unheard outside the subcontinent. _


That has been mentioned already in this thread. Repeatedly.


----------



## kentix

pbweill said:


> My English is American, and I hear "moved forward" or "brought forward" as acceptable, but I wouldn't use "pulled forward".




I would also say "moved up." (The opposite of pushed back.)


----------



## EdisonBhola

This discussion has been added to a previous thread. 
Note: At the time EdisonBhola posted this, for some reason, the dictionary search was not returning any threads for 'prepone'. He may have made the search required by Rule 1 and not found the previous thread. 
Cagey, moderator 

Hi all,

Is there a word in English that has an opposite meaning to "postpone"?

For instance, I could say "postpone a lesson from Monday to Tuesday", but what if I need to move it from Tuesday to Monday instead, i.e. one day earlier?

Many thanks!


----------



## S1m0n

Indian English has, I am told, the word 'prepone', to cover exactly this, but this is not standard English. Standard English might use 'advance' here, or 'move the date up". Or "move the date forward"


----------



## heypresto

I'd like to say 'prepone', but that isn't a word.

We would '*bring *the lesson *forward* to Monday.'

Edit: I've just discovered 'prepone' exists. I've never seen or heard it before, and I don't recommend using it.


----------



## S1m0n

The absolutely legitimate, incredibly useful Indian English word you’re not using


> While most English speakers in South Asia are familiar with the word _prepone_, its use will still draw blank looks elsewhere. Even in India, many well-read, well-travelled intellectuals wouldn’t be caught dead using it, unless in jest. But there isn’t really any other word in the English language that can qualify as a respectable synonym.
> 
> For the uninitiated, _prepone_ means to bring something forward to an earlier date or time. Or very simply, it is the opposite of _postpone_.


The article notes that the OED dates it to a puritan in the 16th century, but it has vanished from standard English.


----------



## heypresto

I'm no longer uninitiated, but I'm not initiated enough to ever use it.


----------



## Leeeroy

EdisonBhola said:


> For instance, I could say "postpone a lesson from Monday to Tuesday", but what if I need to move it from Tuesday to Monday instead, i.e. one day earlier?



_Accelerate _was my first thought when I saw the title of the thread.

Having read your example, I'm tempted to recommend the word _reschedule_ though, which conveniently covers both pre- and postponing.


----------



## Andygc

EdisonBhola said:


> but what if I need to move it from Tuesday to Monday instead, i.e. one day earlier?


"I will bring the lesson forward to Monday" is a simple way of saying it.


----------



## F456

In British English the only normal phrase is 'brought forward'. Prepone etc would raise eyebrows across all generations; they would assume you were trying to be funny. The opposite i.e. synonym for 'postpone' is 'put back'.

I disagree with Copyright; as insouciantguru says above 'postpone' does not suggest it will never happen (even though in practice that may be the decider's hope).


----------



## F456

'Accelerate' rings an alarm as unidiomatic but then you did say that was just what first came to mind. 'Reschedule' works well but none of the suggestions equals or surpasses 'brought forward' in my experience.


----------



## oakleaf

Since the primary motive for words is to communicate an idea, I think "move forward" could easily be taken to mean "forward in the calendar", therefore postponed even more.  It's often really tempting to try to replace a one-word way of saying something in another language with a one-word way of saying it in one's own, but communicating the idea is the main need.   "The meeting will be moved to an earlier date" is very clear.  
There are many forms of English, and where i work there is a sign that says "how to handwash" put out by the WHO and posted over the sinks. It might be some local way of saying "wash hands", but "handwash" seems to me to be a noun, and a very strange one at that.  Being put out by the UN it could be international-consultant English, or some one of many forms of English used around the world.  But perhaps it would be better to use "How to wash your hands" (or "how to wash hands" if space is an issue).  I love the fact that English is spoken in many ways around the world, and love that it's a mixture of Germanic and Romance languages.  As some linguist said "a dialect is just a language without an army and a navy" - but if I'm trying to write for an international audience or for a particular country, i would use the more standard and less unusual forms if my goal is to communicate.


----------



## Andygc

oakleaf said:


> It might be some local way of saying "wash hands", but "handwash" seems to me to be a noun, and a very strange one at that.


Not actually relevant to the topic of this thread, but the verb "hand-wash" has been used since at least 1814, and the combined form "handwash" is in a 1990 citation in the OED. A quick glance at a Google Books search finds the verb used as early as 1863. The same search finds the noun used in 1885. I don't see why you think it strange - a "handwash" is a substance that is used for washing by hand or for washing hands - the context indicates which meaning is intended.

I agree that "move forward" may be misunderstood, but the common "brought forward" used in BE does not have that potential confusion.


----------



## F456

I agree entirely with Andygc, who wrote 'I agree that "move forward" may be misunderstood, but the common "brought forward" used in BE does not have that potential confusion.'

Though we talk of going back in time to the past and going forward in time to the future, "brought forward" is universally understood in British English to mean a bringing closer to the present. This is because the word "bring" in English is used for moving something closer, whether in time or space. This is slightly different from the German usage of "bringen", where the verb is also used in the sense of "take" (wir bringen Petra ins Krankenhaus =  we are taking Petra to the hospital). You wouldn't write that you are bringing her to the hospital unless it was where you lived yourself.


----------



## JulianStuart

F456 said:


> I agree entirely with Andygc, who wrote 'I agree that "move forward" may be misunderstood, but the common "brought forward" used in BE does not have that potential confusion.'





F456 said:


> You wouldn't write that you are bringing her to the hospital unless it was where you lived yourself.


Many people in the US use _bring_ exactly like that (where I and, I think, most BE speakers would use take), so using "bring forward" may still be ambiguous to them.


----------



## S1m0n

Bring does not have that connotation in AmE. In the set expression "Dance with the one that brung you' (Dance with the one that brung ya) it refers to a date who has invited you to a dance.


----------



## F456

JulianStuart said:


> Many people in the US use _bring_ exactly like that (where I and, I think, most BE speakers would use take), so using "bring forward" may still be ambiguous to them.


Interesting. I enjoy these differences between (and among) languages.


----------



## goldenband

Strong preference here for "moved up", though usually in the formulation "moved up to [date]". "Prepone" is a fun idea but seems almost like a joke or play on words, not a term I'd expect to see used in serious business communication.

"Moved forward" or "brought forward" aren't intuitive to me as an AmE speaker. I expect "move forward" to refer to taking action on a plan, and "brought forward" to refer to information newly introduced to a discussion. I'd probably understand the usage but would prefer "moved up [to X]" in my own communication.


----------



## JulianStuart

goldenband said:


> Strong preference here for "moved up", though usually in the formulation "moved up to [date]". "Prepone" is a fun idea but seems almost like a joke or play on words, not a term I'd expect to see used in serious business communication.


Except perhaps if you do business in India


----------



## F456

o4a22000 said:


> It depends also on the english speaking county. In the United States _brought forward_ and _preponed_ are very unusual. _Advanced_ is ok, but _pushed forward_ _to_ or _pushed up_ _to _are better.


Interestingly, of the American English examples you mention only 'brought forward' is used in British English — to the best of my knowledge at any rate. Here, as with you, 'prepone' is pretty much a non-word, at least one you would probably apologize for with a phrase such as 'as it were' or 'so to speak'.  'Pushed forward' and 'pushed up' would sound a little unnatural — and I'm not saying that judgementally. More just to say it would not be an expected phrasing, unless I am completely out of touch!


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Dr.Appalayya said:


> How about 'advanced' or 'preponed'


Advanced would also be correct.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

You could also say, The meeting has been moved up.  Although, if we are going to get VERY correct about some of these usages, the more precise phrasing might be "The TIME of the meeting has been moved up."  And, "The TIME of the meeting has been brought forward."  Whereas, by way of contrast, you would not say, "The time of the meeting was postponed".  You would only say, "The meeting was postponed."


----------



## Andygc

AmericanAbroad said:


> *You *could also say, The meeting has been moved up.


But if you looked through this thread, you would find that BE speakers don't move meetings up, so it all depends on who "You" is. They (BE speakers) also don't _advance _their meetings, so correctness is a regional variable.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Andygc said:


> But if you looked through this thread, you would find that BE speakers don't move meetings up, so it all depends on who "You" is. They (BE speakers) also don't _advance _their meetings, so correctness is a regional variable.


They may not "advance" meetings, but I would be very surprised if they never "advance the time" of a meeting, or "move up the time" or "move up the date" of a meeting in their schedules.  That is why I brought up the precision in wording as making a difference.  Of course I could be wrong, but I would need to hear that from more than one speaker of a different region.


----------



## Andygc

AmericanAbroad said:


> but I would be very surprised if they never "advance the time" of a meeting, or "move up the time" or "move up the date" of a meeting


Be very surprised then. If you told me that you were advancing the time of a meeting I would:
1. Assume you were not a native English speaker.
2. Assume that you were changing the meeting to a later time.

But if some other AE speakers tell me that this is normal AE usage, I'd withdraw 1.


----------



## Roxxxannne

I've heard 'move up' but not 'advance,'  to my knowledge, in the US.  The problem with 'advance' is that it's ambiguous; one doesn't know if it means 'move forward toward now' or 'move forward unto the future.'


----------



## Wordy McWordface

AmericanAbroad said:


> They may not "advance" meetings, but I would be very surprised if they never "advance the time" of a meeting, or "move up the time" or "move up the date" of a meeting in their schedules.  That is why I brought up the precision in wording as making a difference.  Of course I could be wrong, but I would need to hear that from more than one speaker of a different region.


As Andygc says, we do not use these phrases. We do not "advance the time" of a meeting, or "move up the time" or "move up the date" of meetings. These are American expressions which are not generally used outside the US and Canada.  I don't really understand why you would find this fact so surprising.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Roxxxannne said:


> I've heard 'move up' but not 'advance,'  to my knowledge, in the US.  The problem with 'advance' is that it's ambiguous; one doesn't know if it means 'move forward toward now' or 'move forward unto the future.'


The Ambiguity of Pushing 'Up' and 'Back'


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Well, as we Americans would say, whadda ya know?!  The Cambridge English Dictionary, surely a British publication, lists the use of "advance" to talk about what we could call "moving up" the time of a meeting. 
Here:
"to change the date or time of an event to an earlier one:
No plans were made to advance the board meeting."
advance 
So, I will remain surprised if a British person proves unfamiliar with this usage, although given the state of general education today there may well be British people who are unfamiliar with the Cambridge English Dictionary (and some Oxford stalwarts who prefer the OED...).  And I still think it would be more precise to talk about advancing the TIME or DATE of a meeting, not the meeting itself...


----------



## Roxxxannne

Exactly. And 'advance' doesn't get around that ambiguity.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Roxxxannne said:


> Exactly. And 'advance' doesn't get around that ambiguity.


Perhaps not for some.  But the Cambridge English Dictionary does not have a problem with it!  Just go here and scroll down:  advance


----------



## Roxxxannne

I amend my statement above: for me, 'advance' does not get around that ambiguity.


----------



## Andygc

The Cambridge English Dictionary does not claim to be a dictionary solely of British English. The OED also has, among its very many meanings of "advance", "to bring forward in time", but the only recent citations (1968 and 2004) are of North Americans. Neither those or the older ones refer to meetings.

Your surprise remains strange - the BE speakers who have commented have made it clear that they do not _advance _their meetings.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Andygc said:


> The Cambridge English Dictionary does not claim to be a dictionary solely of British English. The OED also has, among its very many meanings of "advance", "to bring forward in time", but the only recent citations (1968 and 2004) are of North Americans. Neither those or the older ones refer to meetings.
> 
> Your surprise remains strange - the BE speakers who have commented have made it clear that they do not _advance _their meetings.


Pffffft.  I encourage you to stick to commentary about linguistic usage, rather than meta-commentary about personal reactions!  hahaha


----------



## JulianStuart

AmericanAbroad said:


> Pffffft.  I encourage you to stick to commentary about linguistic usage, rather than meta-commentary about personal reactions!  hahaha


Andygc was simply, in your terms, commenting that "linguistic usage" differs between AE and BE.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

JulianStuart said:


> Andygc was simply, in your terms, commenting that "linguistic usage" differs between AE and BE.


That's strange.  I thought he was commenting about the state of being surprised!  hahaha  I'm also surprised to see this much meta-commentary on things other than usage.  How many more times do you want to NOT comment on the topic? hahaha


----------



## DonnyB

It has become readily apparent that there is no one single word on which everyone is agreed as being a suitable antonym for "postpone".  Furthermore, the thread has become marred by a degree of personal bickering which is neither useful nor helpful.  I'm therefore now closing the thread and will leave members to decide for themselves which of the various alternatives put forward they feel is the most suitable for the use they have in mind.   DonnyB - moderator.


----------

